

How Vine Wraps Up New Users - jason_shah
http://blog.jasonshah.org/post/43653530237/vine-ux-how-vine-wraps-up-new-users

======
mikebracco
The most appealing and inviting thing about Vine for me is its flat pixel
design. There was a great article and debate about flat pixels / skeuomorphism
a couple weeks back --> <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5204380>

------
dr0p
Vine is ok but you can't say it shines in terms of usability. The major issue
is the tap to record. As most of the iOs users are taping to focus, you are
basically going against a natural behavior for a camera type app.

~~~
maximecormier
I think the tap feature is what makes Vine really great.

I used an app called Dirctr before, it provides you with storyboards that you
can fill with videos you record in order to make interesting videos, that are
not just long shaky plan of what's around you. <http://www.directr.co/> The
results are great but I've only used it a couple of times because you have to
go back to the story board each time you want to add a new shot. That makes
the UX complicated.

I use Vine all the time because the tap to record is the simplest way to make
videos composed of several shots. You can even start recording a couple of
shots, turn off your iPhone and come back several minutes/hours later to add
some more. And iPhones are pretty good at focusing so it doesn't seem to me
like it's a big issue.

------
jason_shah
I'm curious about their hand-holding UX approach. It worked for me. But I
don't know if it's something that helps most users, or just gets in the way.
Would be great to be able to A/B test something like this on mobile.

~~~
ezl
i think the ux handholding approach is great.

HNers are different from most consumers, so even if it seems annoying to some
of us, it probably wins by reducing ambiguity for a much larger set of users.

Obviously, it shouldn't happen EVERY time you use the app, but as an intro for
new users, it seems awesome.

Are there tools like mixpanel that you could use to track engagement and usage
patterns of cohorts afterwards on mobile?

